# Why don't more people here used imodium?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey all, this stuff has worked great for me. it works really in the short term, and then turns my D into C.even 1 tablet makes me constipated. do people not use it because it's fairly expensive?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I never used it because I fully believe that treating symptoms, alone, do not solve the problem. I would infinitely prefer to take a supplement that decreases my chancesof having a heart attack, along with eliminating the problem of daily D--and 10 years of that ought to have been enough--than to take something that just keeps drying up the by-product of my problem.(Given your satisfaction with Immodium, why all of the posts about the Doc's protocol along with all of the inquiries about various a-ds? it truly puzzles me.)Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Given your satisfaction with Immodium, why all of the posts about the Doc's protocol along with all of the inquiries about various a-ds? it truly puzzles me.)


Yeah I'm a bit curious about that as well.ANYway..I use imodium. I buy the store brand which is much more reasonable.For those that use it and it works wonders on their D and they have no other IBS symptoms.... I imagine... they either are not members here or if they _are_ members... they do not post much _because_ it works for them.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

overitnow said:


> I never used it because I fully believe that treating symptoms, alone, do not solve the problem. I would infinitely prefer to take a supplement that decreases my chancesof having a heart attack, along with eliminating the problem of daily D--and 10 years of that ought to have been enough--than to take something that just keeps drying up the by-product of my problem.(Given your satisfaction with Immodium, why all of the posts about the Doc's protocol along with all of the inquiries about various a-ds? it truly puzzles me.)Mark


it does work, but only in the short term.you're right, i didn't need to make this thread.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

People also seek other treatments because of building tolerance towards imodium.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

So if one tab constipates you then take less!!Come on now....really.HAve you tried taking say a quarter tab with each meal?Or a half pill morning and night?If you read what everyone on here has written then you KNOW that there are many many ways to take this stuff.


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow one makes you C? Usually 2-4 for me.I only take them when I'm in dire need though. If I'm at home I'd rather let it all out to be honest. Also I don't want to get too used to it. And also because it makes me pee like mad for some reason - not so much the capsules but the caplets/tablets do :S


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I find it works most but not all of the time, and afterwards I have a debilitating rebound of D, so would need to keep taking a daily dose indefinitely.


----------



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

#1. I was up to like 4-5 Immodium/day and I eventually found rotating them with a prescription drug (I got lomitil) helped#2. It did not help the pain, sometimes I thought the Immodium with gas relief did, but I felt like when I would take Immodium + anti-gas I would just get D, so I'm not sure, it didn't bring any pain relief other than stopping the D, and it worked, but I for one needed a better solution.Happy you only need Immodium, unfortunately some of us have been there, done that and we are still looking for a magical cure like that


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I was taking imodium 8-12 a day for a couple of years until a couple of months ago when i caught some sort of infection.Now it just doesnt work.I have a history of tolerance to most IBS drugs and imodium is no different.It did work well for a while but at a high dose.


----------



## hannahcd (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, I also have IBS-D and have been using imodium throughout my A level exams as well as stressful weeks at university. I find that it works wonders for me and gives me some normality back in my life. However when I was first diagnosed with IBS my doctor advised me not to use it very often, can anyone tell me why this is? I personally have had no adverse affects so far.


----------



## your grateful serf (Nov 9, 2010)

Like a lot of other people, I try to avoid taking it unless absolutely necessary because of the fear of developing a tolerance. I tend to be pretty sensitive to drugs so I realize that I'd have to take it quite regularly for a long time to develop a tolerance, but if I can control the D without it, I prefer to not take it.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I really love the days where I wake up and take a good 4-5 poops and pop some imodium and feel great all day. The only problem is the next day my bowels are a mess, so I tend to not take it for 2-3 days after I've taken it.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

PD85 said:


> I really love the days where I wake up and take a good 4-5 poops and pop some imodium and feel great all day. The only problem is the next day my bowels are a mess, so I tend to not take it for 2-3 days after I've taken it.


what do you mean by a mess?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

MondayMorning said:


> what do you mean by a mess?


The next day I will have much more urgency to go and I will have to go more often. Also my bowels will gurgle a lot, and generally I will notice the discomfort more than usual.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Why do a lot of us worry about tolerance to imodium? Is there any evidence at all that this is the case? I thought it wasn't the case. I thought it was just my ibs playing up more than usual and the usual dose isn't enough.


----------



## Senin (Jun 7, 2007)

Immodium makes me feel terrible. It gives me a severe headache, nasal pain, lethargy.It is a toss up of what I want worse.The cure is almost as bad as the disease.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Friday said:


> Why do a lot of us worry about tolerance to imodium? Is there any evidence at all that this is the case? I thought it wasn't the case. I thought it was just my ibs playing up more than usual and the usual dose isn't enough.


Since many of us ourselfs have seen the tolerance build up. Half a tab used to be what 2+ tablets do for me now.However I have read that the tolerance go away if you take a break from the imodium. So it is not all over just because you build tolerance. You just need a break for a while afterwards.


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

Imodium is a hit and miss for me.I hate when my body has to go during the middle of something. If I don't take Imodium, I can go in the morning and not worry about going during classes.


----------

